# Americans in Russia.



## ganchik (Jan 30, 2015)

Friends, without further ado ….. We read and leave comments. An article about the talented master Dick from the city of Melvern has been published in Russia.
If someone wants to leave a comment (preferably in Russian. Translator - https://translate.google.com/?hl=en&tab=TT) Go to the site - LOGIN - ВОЙТИ
Phone +79182628076.
Password - coin999
After the comment, make room for the next one, press the button - Exit - Press the hat - EXIT ВЫЙТИ. (DO NOT FORGET)
https://zen.yandex.ru/media/woodythings/krasota-segmentnogo-tocheniia-po-derevu-v-rabotah-dika-berda-5f5f1c7093cc6c72ffd50cbc


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

Sasha, Thank you for showing this. I am honored to be recognized in Russia by such a fine writer but you forget, you were published also.

Please post a link to the article about you - I read and it is very good.

Dick


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

So cool! Well deserved, Mr. Byrd.

BTW, I use that cutting board every day, and am always amazed at how smooth it is.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice, managed to read just about all of it without translator. Only couple words I was unfamiliar with.


----------



## ganchik (Jan 30, 2015)

NOT friendly ….. Envy, only women …..


----------

